# Good Parsifal on YouTube?



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi,

My teenage son has been asked by a music teacher to listen to some of Parsifal. I'm going to listen too, and I think this will go better if we are watching a performance as opposed to simply listening to a recording.

Is there a good performance on YouTube for us to watch? It doesn't need to be complete, I think. Excerpts or highlights would be fine for these purposes.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

daco said:


> Hi,
> 
> My teenage son has been asked by a music teacher to listen to some of Parsifal. (...)


There's a lot to like in this 2016 Bayreuth staging =>

Acts 1 & 2=>






Act 3 =>


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you both, the one from Ned Low has subtitles, so I think we'll try that one!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

daco said:


> Thank you both, the one from Ned Low has subtitles, so I think we'll try that one!


Perhaps you can find other tips in the Opera section .


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

_Parsifal_ is one of Wagner's finest among the established canon of ten.

Here is one of the best productions if you prefer a traditional staging.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I also think you might get more responses if you post in the opera section. This seems to be a fine one on youtube.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^

Those last two productions were beautiful, and it's a shame that we don't see more-or-less "traditional" Parsifals more often. To my mind, the music so perfectly fits into the world of the Arthurian epic, it's a shame not to have the visuals to match.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> ^^^
> 
> Those last two productions were beautiful, and it's a shame that we don't see more-or-less "traditional" Parsifals more often. To my mind, the music so perfectly fits into the world of the Arthurian epic, it's a shame not to have the visuals to match.


YES! ‎‎‎‎:angel: :tiphat:


----------

